
Algorithm/natural language processing that tailors resumes - joelpalathinkal
https://invis.io/A8CB8CITP
======
joelpalathinkal
It used to take me 45minutes to an hour to tailor a resume towards a job. The
reason why I tailor my resumes to really be catered to the job description,
was because I started to see myself get way more conversions, interviews, and
even job offers following my simple formula. It is worth the investment to
certainly tailor. But it is hard to scale this to as many companies as
possible, without taking the time to carefully do this individually (which
takes forever!!). I realized that I had a formula of how I exactly tailor
resumes that convert. Interestingly enough, I figured out a way to automate
this with the use of some data scraping, of both my resume and the job
description. After doing this, natural language processing is used to
perfectly tailor a new resume with new original wording that exactly caters to
the job description. The resume can be downloaded, and I plan to make it a
subscription service so that people can pay for monthly access and tailor as
many resumes as needed. I would really like some feedback on the idea and the
user experience/workflow. Thanks in advance. I am very glad to be part of this
community.

J

